# Surf This Pm



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Went to the beach about 2 Pm Indialantic near
Longdoggers Low tide water less then clear.
Temp about 75 Best day in a long time.
Must have a little stank on the rods.
Did not get one hit.
You would think that stank would help but I guess It must be the wrong kind.
Sure hope it goes away soon.
The freezers getting low.
Hope others did better.

T<----->Lines 
Kozlow
P/S Jighead where's the fish are they on the west coast. Water is a little warmer but still not there here.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm hearing of spratic catches but touch and go. Been fighting off some type of bug and haven't been out this week. Going to catch the race tomorrow but planning on hitting the 'Causeway on Monday.

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

While Hope the Jig fells better.
Sounds like Sundays plan for me will be beach at dawn and back in time to hear those words Gentlemen Start Your Engines.
Good Luck To All 
T<-----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey guys

I'm staying in the Orlanda area the first week of April. I would like to do some saltwater fishing while the family is doing the Disney thing. Question is which is closer west or east coast. Also, any hints on areas to fish, bait and what to target would be appreciated.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Orlando is 1 1/2 hours from Tampa, much closer than the East coast of Florida. Go another 30 minutes, for two hours total, to Madeira Beach FL, and go out on Hubbards Marina headboat:
http://www.hubbardsmarina.com/ 

They have trips out on the Gulf of Mexico starting at 1/2 day for $35. You won't be dissapointed !


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Orlando to Cape Canaveral 
1 Hr 6 min 54.2 Miles


Orlando to Tampa 
1Hr 46 min 84.6 miles
(Info from Yahoo maps)
Nothing aganist squishy the east coast is closer and they do have party boats out of
the port or fish the surf. Here are some links to those boats. http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/charter.htm#Party 
If you are going to come this way and I can help any further let me know.

I have heard that the hubbards is a good time
Quite a web site to draw you there.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow
P/S another good site to visit if you want to fish the east coast. http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/main.htm 

You could fish the beaches starting at the jetty in the port to sabastian inlet in the south. http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php 
Don't know if your bringing gear or not.
Here is a good species guide http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishindex.html


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Lived in Orlando for a year. Didn't make it out saltwater fishing(although I did catch a couple of 7# largemouths in Winter Park)but I did make a few trips to the East Coast. The trips generally took less than a hour(shame on my right foot)!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Thanks guys, excellent info. I will be bringing equipment, probaly a big surf rod and and a couple smaller rods as well. I will post again when it gets closer to the time to see what is happening. Would like to surf fish mostly but will fish whereever the fish are.
Thanks again and tight lines...

Ken


----------

